

Richard Stallman Says He Created GNU, Which Is Called Often Linux - unfunco
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Richard-Stallman-Says-He-Created-GNU-Which-Is-Called-Often-Linux-482416.shtml

======
dTal
Well... it is.

Causes no end of trouble when I'm trying to explain to my friends the
relationship between what runs my laptop (which they know as "Linux", but what
they're seeing is the GNU Object Model Environment) and what runs their
smartphone (which really is "Linux", but nothing that they see reflects that
fact). It's even worse when I try to explain why Android is such a pain in the
ass to use from a terminal ("it's just Linux underneath right?") - I end up
using stupid terms like "proper Linux" when what I really mean is "a GNU
userland with a sane layout".

------
fwn
ok, well. Whatever floats his boat I guess.

------
techdragon
Richard Stallman is one of the many reasons I prefer FreeBSD, the MIT licence,
and the BSD licences. He is an infectious irritant who has begun to turn into
a more damaging influence than a positive one.

~~~
k__
I often hear such claims from BSD users.

------
mhaberler
and what is left if kernel builds switch to clang?

~~~
mindcrash
after 23 years of development with C and gcc, and Linus' stance on stability
over 'the new hotness' I don't see that happening anytime soon or at all for
that matter.

